# Open wheeler



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Built this for a class we run. We call it johnny lightning open wheel. We can cut the chassis, cut the body (no lexan), and add weight as long as it's not visible. The arm and electrical must be stock. Stock wheels (rears may be used on front) with stock or slip on silicons.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice...
But then I have always liked dirt track type cars...


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi Craig,
Looks like a WINNER! Gremlin of course, Now I'll have to start carving down a JL Firebird "So it looks like a Camaro" modified.

Is it cast, fabricated?

P.S. You also realise I can pull you some lexan gremlin mods from your wooden one that I need to get back to you!

Zig


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I made that body from abs or modeling plastic whatever they call it. I'm not concerned about getting that block back Zig, but I would like some bodies if you do lexan. We're getting close on the road coarse at the hobby store and I took my portable drag strip there too. Next season should be a big one, I hope. I'm gonna try and hit some local car shows/swap meets with the strip to attract racers. Zig, do you know how I can contact Rex? He was really interested in the monster truck thing and I wanted to give him a chance at one before I'm done building them. Thanks!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice work! Hmm I am inspired.. wonder what I can cut up today...


do do dodod do



Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

you sure coach, them's tjet wheels on there. (maybe theres hope, I still got your last blue mustang tjet Dave, in case you miss him)


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Craig, How thick of styrene did you use??? Looks great!

Tom


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Very cool, MT.
That sounds like a cool class too. I like how low the roofline is, and the aircleaner! Whered the headers come from? Ive had some luck usin some of those hundreds of sample credit cards that comes in the mail for sheet plastic. May be too thick for some applications, but its free! You're inspirin me to put off some business and play with some dirt bods, man. Keep em comin. Cant get enuff of them roundy rounders!

Circle Track DAC


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I think the styrene is 1/32 (.031). The headers and air cleaner are from a johnny lightning die-cast custom kit. I love those kits, wish I had a couple more.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

That car yells "Thrash me in the dirt!" Jebus, I love it!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

The pics aren't real good. We took them with a camera phone. Here is my latest. Started with JL willys. I move the wheel well forward close to a 1/8 of an inch. Added abs plastic as necessary, bottom of door panel, hood etc.
It has a front radiator, window net, air cleaner ,headers, front and rear bumpers. I made the nerf bars from brass. I also put in pics of a 40 Ford I am working on. Sundance


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Awesome! Really...*

...awesome work! :thumbsup: 

These cars look really great!!! Any chance to see some bigger pics?

BTW: I love these trailers! Selfmade? Diecast? Or is there a manufacturer??? 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

The trailers I make out of abs . Pictures will be reposeted when I get my digital camera or when I can get one of the guys to come over and take some pics. Sundance


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They all look great. Thanks for the pix guys! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Too cool Sundance!
Since talkin with ya on chat I been hopin to see some of yer mods, man! Lookin foreward to seein the 40 done soon. Great job on them trailers too. I loaded dirt cars on trailers similar lots of times, and the old open trailers let everybody see yer stuff. Unfortunately times have gotten that It just aint safe to have the car in the open anymore, so as you know enclosed trailers are used even by the guys with street stocks. Sure miss seein them cars on open trailers!

Later---- Circle Track DAC


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Yes I miss the open trailers too. I need to build a few more trailers for my sprint cars and super modifieds. The Durango that is pulling the trailer has a 4 gear magna-traction under it. It was a plastic toy I got from Wallyworld. Ball hitch was made from a bead and a straight pin and a plastic spacer. The front of the trailer was suppost to look like a surge brake. The 40 Ford idea came from a old coupe that was in Circle Track magazine called The Underdog Coupe. It was a 40 pontiac . I am thinking of black and baby blue for the paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Watch out guys the monster is loose. I got my Digital camera to day! :drunk: :freak: Tim


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I replaced my pic from my previous post with new ones from my new camera 
Sundance :thumbsup:


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice pics Sundance!
Those cars look like good runnin slots, nice work on the bods. I got a mustang that somebody hacked the front off of and flamed part of it with a lighter, but Its probly good enuff to steal yer idea! I bought my wife a new camera bout a month ago and will get some pics when time permits. Looks like the big block got replaced with a small block at one time judgin by the headers. Gets expensive replacin motors then payin a sign painter to change the letterin too. LOL

Keep em comin! Circle Track DAC


----------

